# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Nokia sắp bán ra E7

## tvhp2015

*Chiếc smartphone E-series đầu bảng của Nokia bắt đầu xuất hiện trên các kệ hàng với giá 599 euro từ 16/2 tới.* 
 Sau nhiều lần trì hoãn, cuối cùng Nokia đã chính thức đưa E7 ra thị trường, trước đó, nhà sản xuất Phần Lan đã cho phép các khách hàng đặt trước model này. E7 có giá 599 euro (tương đương 16 triệu đồng). Máy sẽ có mặt trên các kệ hàng từ 16/2, tại Việt Nam, model này sẽ xuất hiện từ cuối quý I. 
 Sau N8, E7 là chiếc smartphone chạy Symbian^3 đáng chờ đợi nhất của Nokia, thiết bị có màn hình ClearBlack AMOLED rộng 4 inch, bàn phím QWERTY trượt ngang, camera 8 Megapixel, hai đèn flash LED và bộ nhớ trong 16GB. 




> http://viettelonline.com/tin-cong-nghe/nokia-sap-ban-ra-e7.html

----------


## shinchao

woa! nhìn đẹp quá....màu cũng ok nữa...hix..mà giá cả thì cao quá T_T

----------

